# New black buck



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

I failed at getting some good pictures of him, but at least I tried 
I wanted a good black, mainly to improve my blues. He's not as good as some of the "show blacks" I've seen pics of, but I'm very pleased with him and he's without a doubt the best looking mouse I've ever owned :lol:

He's 7 weeks old.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

He's just lovely! :love1


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

not bad


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

What a pretty blac boy  Me wants to steal, he would be perfect with my new black girl  :lol:


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Could I borrow him for just a few minutes? I have some ladies I would like him to meet. He's gorgeous, I hope I can get my blacks that color some day soon. We're just trudging along...


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Haha, i just noticed your danish too. So you also had a little visit from Kent & Kerstin yesterday? :lol:

Maybe your male is related to my female? She's from Peter+Glimma's litter and born14 january...


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

*maisymouse* I think so too 

*Shiprat* Thank you! I take that as a compliment 

*nuedaimice* You can borrow him anytime. But you'll have to travel a looong way :lol:

*lindberg4220* I did  I have no idea if he's related to your doe. His parents are Örjan and Mirjam.


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

omg i want him!!!! he looks like my rolo  xx


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

*mouselover2011*


----------

